# Derivative on Property market explained (Germany)?



## gar32 (4 May 2017)

So I am hoping to buy a house here in Germany but the prices have gone crazy. €300k plus for anything with 3 bedrooms up. Having read about derivative on the market would it be right to say the this would keep the prices going up? Are these derivative (Bets) as high as I have read? There seems to be a pattern like Ireland before the crash. 

Is it likely that derivative's could bring a crash in Germany?


----------



## Andy836 (4 May 2017)

What derivatives?


----------



## gar32 (4 May 2017)

https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1518405 for example


----------



## gar32 (4 May 2017)

[broken link removed]


----------



## SirMille (4 May 2017)

I don't click on random links

Please summarise


----------



## gar32 (5 May 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Property_derivative

Is this less random ?


----------

